# Singledaddyhood/Spoiling



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My daughter is coming back home next week, it seems that I would have to take her to my workplace too now, but now I'm thinking of spoiling her senseless to end the guilt of seperating with my STBX. I plan to call my STBX tomorrow in regards to co-parenting which I found to be a good suggestion from this forum. However, how do I not spoil her? What should I do in single-daddyhood? What should I prepare myself for? Also, what if my daughter asks about me and mum, what do I say to her, without any risk of poisoning?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

RD, rather than spoil her try to be the same loving, consistent father you've, presumably, always been with her. Spoiling children at a time like this is never a good idea. Above all, they need to feel that both parents still love them, and that isn't about to change because their parents are no longer together.

The co-parenting sounds like a good idea, and it's important that you and your STBX present a loving united front towards your daughter, no matter what your differences with one another. You're divorcing one another, not your child, and she needs to know that although you're no longer together, you are both together as far as her interests are concerned.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Consistency... that is a good point. Next thing I know she'll be using every bad time she suffers as an excuse to chuck a fit because daddy will give her everything then! Nah can't have that... *sighs*

Thanks mate, we'll do our best. Loving united front? Errr... what?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Loving united front? Errr... what?[[/COLOR]


Both loving your daughter, RD. Not necessarily loving one another...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thought so, was going to say... lol


----------

